# opening a bank account



## duffy (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

I finally moved to CW today, tried to open a bank account today. Not a fun experience... It was ridiculous: in the first bank I tried, I was told it's not gonna happen unless I've already been a UK resident for the last 6 months. The second bank (which I work for!!!) said the same and after I said I'm an employee she practically tried to convince me that it will take a long time and I shouldn't bother trying. The 3rd bank was similar to the first... 

Is there any way around this? If not, how am I supposed to open a bank account here?

Cheers,
D.


----------



## MRM10 (Oct 10, 2011)

duffy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally moved to CW today, tried to open a bank account today. Not a fun experience... It was ridiculous: in the first bank I tried, I was told it's not gonna happen unless I've already been a UK resident for the last 6 months. The second bank (which I work for!!!) said the same and after I said I'm an employee she practically tried to convince me that it will take a long time and I shouldn't bother trying. The 3rd bank was similar to the first...
> 
> ...


I was in England (Scarborough) last month and opened a Bank Account at HSBC as I am planning to return to live there. I had no problem and they even told me I could open a £ account as well as a $ account, this way I can watch the exchange rate and transfer funds when it is to my advantage. When I got back to the US I had a statement in my mail from them. Hope this helps. MRM


----------



## duffy (Sep 16, 2011)

MRM10 said:


> I was in England (Scarborough) last month and opened a Bank Account at HSBC as I am planning to return to live there. I had no problem and they even told me I could open a £ account as well as a $ account, this way I can watch the exchange rate and transfer funds when it is to my advantage. When I got back to the US I had a statement in my mail from them. Hope this helps. MRM


Sounds strange, but I can try HSBC as well, thanks.


----------



## mcu (Oct 13, 2011)

so, did that work at last ?


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

I went though something similar when I first arrived here in London.
Most banks have a 'Passport' account which is a 'Current Account' for day to day banking.
All you require is a passport to open the account, however, the account does not allow you to get a credit card (or any sort of credit). You will get a debit card, which is like a credit card but using your own money. HSBC will charge you 8GBP a month of this account, look elsewhere where you can get one for free. Interest rates over here are miserable, but once you qualify for a proper bank account you might consider Halifax who will actually pay you 5 pounds a month (with a minimum deposit of 1000 pounds into the account each month). Halifax | Bank Accounts | Reward Current Account | Account Benefits


----------



## MRM10 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Opening a Bank Account*

Thanks that is really good information. I have saved the link. HSBC did not mention any monthly fee, maybe it is because I opened a savings account which I did so that I would have an account to wire money to. I had planned on having a checking account with them after I move there. This forum is great I am so glad I found it. Thanks again.


----------



## duffy (Sep 16, 2011)

mcu said:


> so, did that work at last ?


I applied for the passport account in HSBC and got a letter that I need to go to their branch and bring my passport and proof of home address (non UK). This would get me a current account with visa debit card. I suppose it is a good option for starting, however I managed to open a staff account in the bank I work for (which declined my request initially).


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

The 8 pound fee is listed on HSBCs website:
Current accounts from HSBC UK

They probably gave you a 600-page product disclosure booklet and you might find the 8 pound a month fee buried on page 412 in some very fine print.

HSBC are a good bank (I am with HSBC in Malaysia) and after about 6 months you should have the required evidence to get a normal account, so essentially you are paying 48 pounds for the ease of opening a bank account immediately with no hassle. It's up to you to work out if thats worth it.

Barclays have a CashCard account which looks similar in terms on functionality, but I'm not sure what the ID requirements are. There doesn't seem to be a monthly fee with this account.
Cash Card Account - Barclays


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

I am going through same process. 

But I have my fiancee who is British. Now for Bank account. 

What I have planed is first I applied for Provisional Licence which will be your address proof and ID for UK(I think as I have to go through lots of process) but what you guys can do apply for Licence as soon as possible. that will take minimum 2 week to arrive with passport as you will have to submit with it. 

Then my fiance can add me in her account on basis of my passport and licence. 

Hope it will help.


----------

